# Hi can someone help identify wood burning insert



## johnsteven (Jan 6, 2013)

I am trying to get a blower for this insert but I am having trouble doing that, the blower hooks up on the left side of insert with vent holes on right, it seems it blows air around side's of the insert then out the front? any help would greatly be appreciated!!


----------



## webbie (Jan 6, 2013)

This looks like a Scandia stove, one of many designs (usually copies of other stoves) made in Taiwan in the early-1980's

Not a good stove - in fact, chances are it's installed incorrectly, etc.

There would be not official blower for this, but you'd probably be able to get something very similar at Graingers or from one of the wood stove parts supporters.

See enclosed for another similar one from the same company.


----------



## begreen (Jan 7, 2013)

It looks like there is a pipe on the left side to connect the blower, correct? It may not be factory, but perhaps you could connect a small Grainger blower like this:

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/DA...cm_sp=IO-_-IDP-_-RR_VTV70300505&cm_vc=IDPRRZ1 or
http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/DAYTON-PSC-Blower-1TDN7?cm_sp=EN-_-L2-_-TopSellers&cm_vc=FFTS


----------



## geoxman (Jan 7, 2013)

for $40 this should work just fine
http://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?item=16-1404-A&catname=


----------



## johnsteven (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi, Thanks for all the replies! This has helped a lot. I do not know if this insert is installed correctly>? It is inserted into a metal prefab fireplace? this fireplace is connected to a steel sleve that goes all the way up and thru the roof about 5 feet and is bricked around, the insert is just slid in the opening and there is no pipe or anything connecting the insert into the chimney? If you take the surround off there is a rectangular opening on top of insert  where the flue is? As for the blower on the side of the insert where the pipe is there is a rectangular  plate with 2 bolts I was thinking I could take this plate off and a blower would bolt directly onto insert? Again any help you can give me would be greatly appreciated
P.S. I was looking at a new century insert and also a drollet but the box size is so small and this insert is twice as large and also cast iron which i would think would be better than the steel?


----------



## Jags (Jan 7, 2013)

You won't want to get into the steel vs cast argument (chevy/ford?).  But rest assured that the steel inserts are up to the task.  AND...If you are considering a replacement for the old scandia above...just do it.  Clean burning, less fuel (less cut/split/stack) and a really nice view of the fire.  win/win/win


----------



## webbie (Jan 7, 2013)

Sounds like a disaster waiting to happen (or in the process).
This insert was never supposed to be installed into a pre-fab fireplace. Period.

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but this is a Burn Your House Down scenario. 

As to a newer stove, if you decide on this, you must get one that is approved for installation into a pre-fab fireplace and doing it right will require ANOTHER liner from the insert to the top of the fireplace.

This unit must be removed first and the entire system cleaned and inspected.


----------

